# Ferry fares



## happybonzo (May 21, 2005)

Anyone know what Artics pay for their ferry crossing on, say, Dover-Calais?

As little as £40! so who is subsidising who?

answers on a postcard... Ever feel like you have been done uo like a Kipper?


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Many of these Artics do regular weekly runs to the continent and back and belong sometimes to huge fleet owners like eddie Stobart so they have huge bargaining power. An average size camper and two passengers pay around £125 on that route. £40 for an artic sounds a little low but thats probably a one way price. The drivers even get meal tickets to encourage them to use a certain ferry. Without these trucks making regular trips the ferries would have to charge us private individuals even more.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Arctics*

Hi

If you want a shock, send me a PM and I will tell you how much you can get a coach on a Dover-Calais route.

It is good bisuness - 1 x double decker carrying 70 hungry people, who then go shopping and have a drink etc etc

The decker takes up the lane space of three cars.

Years ago, Sally Line often gave us a free crossing.

Rapide561


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And I bet you even got your Tesco points thown in Russel


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Geo - what do you take me for! Tesco were not doing points then but Barclaycard were! I managed to get a whopping £1800 off a new Ford in the 90s.

Speaking of Tesco, I did find a receipt with 96 points to add!

Rapide561


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

We are hoping to escape fulltime next September, can someone explain benefits "an open ended ticket" please. I understand the concept of book your departure from Blighty and phone up the ferry company as an when i want to return.

Question being is there a better time of the year to "book" this type of ticket.
Do all ferry companies have this option.

Will be travelling Dover-Calais route. Van is not quite 8 metres long and hopefully a Smart car on a trailer.

thanks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Personally I wold book a single at "super advance" prices for when you go out and book a single for the return when you are able.

You can nearly always get a £61.00 single at www.eurotunnel.com (travel at the quiet time of day) or even cheaper at www.transeuropaferries.com

Note too - when you log on to an overseas computer, you will reach the SeaFrance French website - and look at the price differential!

A fully open return is quite expensive - unless you have an abundance of Tesco coupons! Every little helps!

Rapide561


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Rapide561....thanks for your reply, all noted.

I must say that i have been following your posts and guides avidly. especially as many are applicable to ourselves. Content as usual is excellent. The "would be" fulltimers which we were some 4 years ago have come a long way to realising the dream thanks to yourself and many others on this excellent forum who give their knowledge tirelessly at every opportunity.Thankyou.

On our list for next year is to meet up at one of MHF's full timing get togethers. Unfortunately work commitments and not having the right van have kept us away this year. We now have the van so will be looking forward to meeting all the others who also make this forum numero uno in our book.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry - full timing*

Hi DizzyB

A year ago I had no motorhome and I feel the support and encouragement, help and advice from others on this site is what has helped to move me forward.

I am hopeless with technology, batteries, invertors and anything like that, but matters to do with spending brass, saving it or making it go further - and I have probably researched it!

Rapide561

PS - I love ZIPPY!


----------

